# The Journey is the reward



## TrevrGeee

Hello, I was looking to get a translation for this, that isnt 100% Literal, IE "travel rewards" I am looking for a translation that captures everything this phrase means to me.  The end goal, or "destination" is important, but memories and experience comes from the journey to said destination and that is where the true value lies.  Thanks in advance if you can help me out!


----------



## Kross

TrevrGeee said:


> that isnt 100% Literal, IE "travel rewards"


 그것은 글로는 다 표현/설명할 수 없죠. 예를 들면, "여행을 통한 깨달음" 등이 있습니다.


----------



## dhchong

It's quite difficult to catch your idea. If you're using reward as a metaphor for what you got or experienced or realized, then it can be applied to korean in the same way. So '그 여행은 내겐 하나의 선물이었다.' or '그 여행은 내게는 축복이었다' can be the korean translation. But maybe you need to explain in detail why you think the journey is a reward, what you get from the journey, how you feel about the journey. That is not the matter of language, the matter is the way  you want to express yourself in.


----------



## Rance

Isn't it the quote by Steve Jobs?
It's usually translated into "그 여정이 바로 보상이다."


----------

